# mee likee splitters



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.buddyclub2.com/

Seth

P.S. anyone know how much they cost? site says call, and I'm too lazy.

P.P.S. I want a buddyclub2 rear bumper for my B14. It looks great on a B15.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i dont know how much they cost but i luv the way they look. its a great alternative to the stillen lip.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

man I love that kit. your right , that rear bumper looks great.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

those are really cool... i dont want a body kit but would like a little cosmetic enhancement. Maybe this would be the alternative. Tho its carbon fiber... thats usually $$$..... 
And what about prick theives? How easily could they rip these off the underside of the car?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

They're expensive if you don't have hook-ups, and everyone calls them "splitters" I don't know why. If you've got good sponsors though, you can get a full diffuser kit for the car. that's what a guy we know did. full carbon fiber diffusers around the whole car, fully adjustable. cool stuff for sure.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

looks good...very racey


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I just want mine in fibreglass or urethane. 
I'd love carbon fibre cuz its strong, but it will cost stupid money. and its not even a complecated part to mould.

Seth


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah, urethane would be nice too... but its no carbon fiber.... but i still cant get over the fear that it would be ripped off my car


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

Funny...I have had mine on for years. Made it myself from real carbon fiber and is fully adjustable. 

If you want to learn more about them and why they can help,
Click here for a good article...


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

dam.....i want something too, that gives the car a "enhanced" look......


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

little cheaper probably...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36475&item=2436242949


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
How do you attach them to the car. The bumper is only ocsmetic, where is a relatively sturdy place to mount them?

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

from underneath, drill a hole straight thru the bumper and the splitter and throw a bolt thru there... if you do it in 3 spots it should hold and not wiggle and wont be easy to steal either.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Interesting,
Now I need $100 to spend...

Seth


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *little cheaper probably...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36475&item=2436242949 *



THOSE were nice....


----------

